# Wanting to move from Australia to the US...



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey, 

I'm currently 20 years old and I've been traveling to the US since 2000 when I was 8-9 years old and flew all the way to LA from Australia for the very first time on my own to meet up with my mum & sister who were over there meeting up with my now step-father. Mum & my step-dad have been married since 2002, and he lives here with us now in Australia but still has his kids & grand kids living there who we go back every second Christmas to see. My step dad goes back every year tho, sometimes even twice a year if he can afford it. He works here, but he works online.

Anyways, in April 2010 I moved with a friend to Vancouver, Canada and spent 18 months living & working there. I've recently just gotten back, and decided how much I dislike living here. Not that I hate Australia, but it's not me. The weather is also too hot for my liking too. I only came back from Canada because my friend was heading back & I didn't really want to be in another country, alone. Everyone here thinks I'm insane for not wanting to live here, and my want to move to America. But I just don't like it here. 

I don't even know what exactly it is about the US that draws me to it. I don't even know where in the US I'd want to live. My family lives in Arkansas in the middle of no where, so I think I would get bored VERY quickly living there. The good thing about the US though would be if I lived say in LA and got bored, I could just go to NY or somewhere else exciting and I'd feel like I'd moved abroad all over again!


Back to the point.. *Visas*.

I realize it's a hard process getting a work visa for the US. I've read that I could get one through my siblings there, not sure if it counts being only step-siblings, but the visas for siblings is a much lower priority than any other visa. So I kind of skipped that idea.

Another is the *DV Lottery program* thing, which I've just entered for my second year. This is also another long process, which I may never ever win, but it's still a shot. Better than nothing.

I could go over in 2013 on a *J-1 student work visa*, providing the program is still running after 2012 (apparently they're reviewing it later in 2012?) However on a J-1 it's only 12 months then I have to leave the country, so this isn't really a move as such, just another temporary thing. Unless there's a way in which the J-1 Visa can be extended on to another visa in which you could stay longer etc?

I also have a* B1/B2 visitors *visa valid until 2015. I was wondering if having that would affect a J-1 visa if I applied for it in 2013, or if say I won a green card on the DV Lottery, would it too be affected by the B1/B2 visa? 

I don't have any 'specialties' in order to be sponsored for a work visa or to be offered a job position etc. I'm currently studying a Bachelor of Media, probably majoring in either Journalism or Screen/Media. Or both. Would this degree be relevant in the US once completed? 

Also currently a trainee/assistant dog trainer. I'm going to be doing a course next year, it's a Certificate 4 in Companion Animal Services focused on the dog training, so hopefully by 2013 I'll be a qualified dog trainer, in Australia anyways. Again - would that training/Certificate be relevant in the US? 

Sorry for such a long post and all the questions. It's just this whole situation and wanting to move overseas again and everything eats my head in. Can't stop thinking about & planning it. Crazy, right?

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

Perhaps my above message was too long, seeing as all the views but no replies  in which case, skip the first 3 paragraphs and go straight to the visa issues/questions! ?


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

JESSJAME5 said:


> Perhaps my above message was too long, seeing as all the views but no replies  in which case, skip the first 3 paragraphs and go straight to the visa issues/questions! ?


Read through the stickies at the beginning of the forum, go through some of the existing threads, travelstate.gov and uscis.gov.

Short
You have no immediate family in the US to sponsor you.
You do not have the qualifications required to entice and enable a US employer to sponsor you.
I assume you do not have the funds for investor visas.
If you have the funds to study in the US it does not mean you can stay unless again you find an employer willing and able to sponsor you.
Intercompany transfer is always an option.


----------



## renski (Apr 7, 2009)

Prepare yourself for the long haul if you want to get over there. You're only 20, so you could realistically make it over there by you're late 20s.

Getting a degree in a field that is highly sort after should be your first priority. Once you've got a degree in one of those fields (such as I.T), you have a number of options to migrate. Intra-company transfer or an E3. 

I'm doing the intra-company thing at the moment and hope to migrate over there next year. 

It takes time!


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

renski said:


> Prepare yourself for the long haul if you want to get over there. You're only 20, so you could realistically make it over there by you're late 20s.
> 
> Getting a degree in a field that is highly sort after should be your first priority. Once you've got a degree in one of those fields (such as I.T), you have a number of options to migrate. Intra-company transfer or an E3.
> 
> ...


Late 20's? Ahh, that's too far away. I can't stay here that long. 

I wouldn't even know what companies would do intra-company transfers. I would hate to be working my way up in a job just to find they don't offer such things.. 

Those kinds of "company" jobs also don't appeal to me.. I want to be an animal trainer, to train animals/dogs for movies/TV etc.. I think I need to just find myself an American to marry, haha.


----------



## renski (Apr 7, 2009)

JESSJAME5 said:


> Late 20's? Ahh, that's too far away. I can't stay here that long.
> 
> I wouldn't even know what companies would do intra-company transfers. I would hate to be working my way up in a job just to find they don't offer such things..
> 
> Those kinds of "company" jobs also don't appeal to me.. I want to be an animal trainer, to train animals/dogs for movies/TV etc.. I think I need to just find myself an American to marry, haha.


Any american company that has offices in Australia would most likely do intra-company transfers. Or an Australian company with offices in the US. That said, you still need to be someone with highly sort after skills, an intra-company transfer will only go to someone a skilled person in certain fields.

Yea or that is the other option, find someone you can marry. That will take years though. It's hard man, I'm 29 and I'm only just getting over there.


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

JESSJAME5 said:


> Late 20's? Ahh, that's too far away. I can't stay here that long.
> 
> I wouldn't even know what companies would do intra-company transfers. I would hate to be working my way up in a job just to find they don't offer such things..
> 
> Those kinds of "company" jobs also don't appeal to me.. I want to be an animal trainer, to train animals/dogs for movies/TV etc.. I think I need to just find myself an American to marry, haha.


What about applying for an animal training job in one of the places where they are doing a lot of movie work with a movie company? Stranger things have happened. If you purchase a property and believe me they are VERY cheap in some places ( you don't have to live in it) they are giving you a Green card with that, probably cheaper than the lottery thing. Good luck. Go where your feet connect with the earth.


----------



## deborahc9133 (Nov 27, 2010)

JESSJAME5 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I'm currently 20 years old and I've been traveling to the US since 2000 when I was 8-9 years old and flew all the way to LA from Australia for the very first time on my own to meet up with my mum & sister who were over there meeting up with my now step-father. Mum & my step-dad have been married since 2002, and he lives here with us now in Australia but still has his kids & grand kids living there who we go back every second Christmas to see. My step dad goes back every year tho, sometimes even twice a year if he can afford it. He works here, but he works online.
> 
> ...


Why do you want to move here? This country is a mess. I am a positive person, but i want to leave my own country. I lost most of everything I worked for all my life.Maybe as a young person the future will be better. As far as where to live - avoid tha midwest like the plague. the best would be NYC, DC, miami, seattle, san francisco, LA, san diego, chicago, boston, portland (OR), phoenix if you can stand the heat. these are diverse and progressive.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> What about applying for an animal training job in one of the places where they are doing a lot of movie work with a movie company? Stranger things have happened.


I've emailed quite a few of those companies basically just asking how one gets in to such a career, what qualifications are needed & if they'd accept my experience/qualifications in that field as relevant in the US etc...... heard nothing back . 



> If you purchase a property and believe me they are VERY cheap in some places ( you don't have to live in it) they are giving you a Green card with that, probably cheaper than the lottery thing. Good luck. Go where your feet connect with the earth.


I thought it was a different visa they were giving out? Ones that meant you couldn't work or had some huge restriction?? Just something not a Green Card? I could be wrong though.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

deborahc9133 said:


> Why do you want to move here? This country is a mess. I am a positive person, but i want to leave my own country. I lost most of everything I worked for all my life.Maybe as a young person the future will be better. As far as where to live - avoid tha midwest like the plague. the best would be NYC, DC, miami, seattle, san francisco, LA, san diego, chicago, boston, portland (OR), phoenix if you can stand the heat. these are diverse and progressive.


Like you, I'm a positive person......... but I also want to leave my own country. I'm sorry you lost everything, and I realize it's not easy for a lot of people to live in the US. I know my sister and her family there struggles a lot, but they rely on only her husbands very low minimum wage income, and have 4 kids.. but my brother and his wife & son do just fine. 

I don't feel like myself here. While in Canada I changed, I became a much more independent and an overall less shy person.... I loved it. I fit in so much more when I'm not in Australia... As soon as I got back here I crawled back in to my shell and turned back in to my old self, feeling as though I never left and never changed. I've always loved being in the US, and so I feel like that's where I need to be. For me..


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> What about applying for an animal training job in one of the places where they are doing a lot of movie work with a movie company? Stranger things have happened. If you purchase a property and believe me they are VERY cheap in some places ( you don't have to live in it) they are giving you a Green card with that, probably cheaper than the lottery thing. Good luck. Go where your feet connect with the earth.


Please refrain from posting obviously wrong information. Property ownership and immigration are in no form or fashion linked. The only way to "purchase" a Green Card is with EB5 which means investment of 500k at risk.


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi There,

I am an Australian living in NYC. I think coming here as a tourist is very different to actually living here. I love it here however my husband is specialized in a field and is working for a US company here. If you dont have a good education here you will be working on the minimum wage. Its not pretty especially if you get sick. Not at all like Australia and our Medicare.A simple vsisit to a doctor costs in the hundreds! Let alone if you get sick or have an accident.
Where is Australia do you live? 
It is VERY HARD to get even a minimum wage job here. Don't even think about coming to live in New York unless you earn good money as no one will rent you an apartment. If I were you and you really want to come here I would be getting a great Education which is so much more affordable in Australia than here. Then I would consider moving here.
You are getting this from a fellow realistic Australian too!

Good luck


----------



## Carolyn Ross (Dec 14, 2011)

As far as I know many people cannot make it to live in USA because the standard of living here is considerably high. It's only possible if you have a rewarding job here. But if the starting wage is very low, your life would become almost a long struggle. There are many American companies that have offices in Australia also or vice versa. Such companies does an intra-company transfers for there highly skilled professionals. This is the best way to get a healthy stay in US.


----------



## JESSJAME5 (Oct 27, 2011)

hutais said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I am an Australian living in NYC. I think coming here as a tourist is very different to actually living here. I love it here however my husband is specialized in a field and is working for a US company here. If you dont have a good education here you will be working on the minimum wage. Its not pretty especially if you get sick. Not at all like Australia and our Medicare.A simple vsisit to a doctor costs in the hundreds! Let alone if you get sick or have an accident.
> Where is Australia do you live?
> ...



I wouldn't live in NYC unless I had a super job... I know it's not cheap, so I wouldn't even try. I lived in Vancouver on minimum wage there too and did fine... I'm only supporting myself, so it's not that hard. 

I live on the Gold Coast, way expensive here.. 

Thanks for the info anyways


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Green Card*



twostep said:


> Please refrain from posting obviously wrong information. Property ownership and immigration are in no form or fashion linked. The only way to "purchase" a Green Card is with EB5 which means investment of 500k at risk.


In 2009 the purchase of a single family house, condo or PUD 10000 Green Cards were provided with such purchase. Conditions, clean criminal record, good credit record, no outstanding financial obligations or credit liabilities & a decent monthly income. The Green card is for permanent residencey & right of employment for the buyer themselves as well as their entire family.
These were extreme measures implemented to help stall the meteoric fall of the United States economy.
As previously stated some houses in good areas are cheap as chips, the tricky part is securing the job, in my family members case he has real estate rentals in Oz securing the 'good monthly income' but being in film he has had no problems getting work in New Orleans, bit parts but a start.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> In 2009 the purchase of a single family house, condo or PUD 10000 Green Cards were provided with such purchase. Conditions, clean criminal record, good credit record, no outstanding financial obligations or credit liabilities & a decent monthly income. The Green card is for permanent residencey & right of employment for the buyer themselves as well as their entire family.
> These were extreme measures implemented to help stall the meteoric fall of the United States economy.
> As previously stated some houses in good areas are cheap as chips, the tricky part is securing the job, in my family members case he has real estate rentals in Oz securing the 'good monthly income' but being in film he has had no problems getting work in New Orleans, bit parts but a start.


I cant believe you posted this nonsense 
the story came from a bulgarian newpaper 
Investment in real estate in US guarantees a green card - Foreign - The Sofia Echo

everybody with an ounce of intelligence will realize its fake .... Most of us laughed for weeks over it ...


Tip for the future
dont get you visa info from the bulgarian press


----------



## FreeSpirit1 (Nov 30, 2009)

*Believe some of what you see & none of what you read*



Davis1 said:


> I cant believe you posted this nonsense
> the story came from a bulgarian newpaper
> Investment in real estate in US guarantees a green card - Foreign - The Sofia Echo
> 
> ...


Well Davis1 I hope it has made your day being rude, at least you had a laugh & after all this is what this season is all about.
Like I mentioned my 25 year old relative purchased a property, it had to be over $250000 and over the price of the current valuation, he has to live in it for at least half the year but because he is in film that suits him & the balance of his money he had to have investment properties which also suit him to generate an income. In return he was given a Green Card with 3 years for whatever, I think he can claim citizenship?
I do not have time sitting in front of a computer so i cut & pasted some information that google threw up, however do your own research as there are many other fresh information snippets about it.
We are supposed to be helping this young lad to get to America not putting other people down.
Shame on you!


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Well Davis1 I hope it has made your day being rude, at least you had a laugh & after all this is what this season is all about.
> Like I mentioned my 25 year old relative purchased a property, it had to be over $250000 and over the price of the current valuation, he has to live in it for at least half the year but because he is in film that suits him & the balance of his money he had to have investment properties which also suit him to generate an income. In return he was given a Green Card with 3 years for whatever, I think he can claim citizenship?
> I do not have time sitting in front of a computer so i cut & pasted some information that google threw up, however do your own research as there are many other fresh information snippets about it.
> We are supposed to be helping this young lad to get to America not putting other people down.
> Shame on you!


Would you please refrain from posting FALSE information copy/pasted from Google searches. This only confuses posters who have questions and starts more internet based rumors and unbased hopes. Thank you.

uscis.gov and travel.state.gov are the official US websites. for US immigration.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Well Davis1 I hope it has made your day being rude, at least you had a laugh & after all this is what this season is all about.
> Like I mentioned my 25 year old relative purchased a property, it had to be over $250000 and over the price of the current valuation, he has to live in it for at least half the year but because he is in film that suits him & the balance of his money he had to have investment properties which also suit him to generate an income. In return he was given a Green Card with 3 years for whatever, I think he can claim citizenship?
> I do not have time sitting in front of a computer so i cut & pasted some information that google threw up, however do your own research as there are many other fresh information snippets about it.
> We are supposed to be helping this young lad to get to America not putting other people down.
> Shame on you!


Another complete nonsense story ... Please try to learn a little before you go for number 3
but shame on you for giving people the hope that that there is a quick way into the US


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

FreeSpirit1 said:


> Well Davis1 I hope it has made your day being rude, at least you had a laugh & after all this is what this season is all about.
> Like I mentioned my 25 year old relative purchased a property, it had to be over $250000 and over the price of the current valuation, he has to live in it for at least half the year but because he is in film that suits him & the balance of his money he had to have investment properties which also suit him to generate an income. In return he was given a Green Card with 3 years for whatever, I think he can claim citizenship?
> I do not have time sitting in front of a computer so i cut & pasted some information that google threw up, however do your own research as there are many other fresh information snippets about it.
> We are supposed to be helping this young lad to get to America not putting other people down.
> Shame on you!




If your 25 year old relative told you this... there's something he's not telling you!!
You state he 'has to live in it for half a year'.....This sounds more like a B2 visa...the green card is for PERMANENT residents.
Also.... the only way a person can become a citizen is by living in the US for 5 years as a LPR (green card holder) or being a LPR for 3 years, if married to a USC.
I'm married to a USC.... I came here by having to jump through the normal USCIS immigration hoops.....
It makes me mad when you post drivel like this.....you're not helping "this young lad get to America"....you're just giving people false hopes.


----------

